# Who uses eggs as a mian protein source?



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm doing this right now, I'm skint so it's what I can use.

2 meals of eggs.

1 meal chicken.

2 shakes.

1 cottage cheese.

Whatever gets made by my mum for tea for extra k/cals.

Who else uses them as a main source?

Compared to chicken/steak, their dead cheap. I can get 30 for £2.40, that would normally buy me 2.5 chicken breasts but this way I get 6 meals for the same price as 2 of chicken.

Only down side is I'm constantly ass-burping.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

i use liquid egg whites and normally have 3 300ml servings a day, 300ml is equilivant of 10whites, iv heard that protein from eggs is the most similar to that of muscle proteins in the body


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

i eat 6-8 egg whites and 2 yolk for breakfast protein


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

^ i use the full egg, more protein and good fats. i can't stand drinking eggs, tried it for the first time last week and vomited. it's like trying to swallow of glass full of snot.

it's true that the scoring of protein based on bioavailability is rated from eggs. they are the standard, a perfect 100. whey is above 100, chicken is below etc.

just wanted to know who else uses them, everyone seems to eat more chicken that anything.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

i get pasterised egg whites mate, have a look into it, its not slimy or disgusting, goes down quite well, could even add a scoop of whey if you wanted to, makes a nice creamy shake instead of using milk and water, plus more protein rar rar rar.lol


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I chuck a couple into my morning shake along with whey, also have a couple cooked with a steak a couple of times a week for my PWO meal.

Chucking the yolks away is daft for most people.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I've started to eat a lot more eggs recently due to finances.

I normally make omlettes with 6 whites and 3 whole eggs and recently started adding them to my MRP of 80g oats, 3 whole eggs, pint of semi milk and 1 scoop whey.

Do at least 60 egges per week now, girlfriend doesn't appreciate egg farts to much though ha ha :laugh:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

i have just made a omlette with cheese and onion, loverly, only thing is im trying to think how to get some carbs in with the omelette, like what would go with it ??


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

spicy rice, cous cous. bread. anything. have a banana or two. a spud?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i have a 6 egg omellet for breaky everyday with a bowl of oats. 2 whole eggs and 4 egg whites. some times ill have another during the day.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

make a spanish omellet, add potatoes


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

So do you just boil the potatote and add in the mixture of eggs,

sorry if that sounds stupid, but i am a really bad cook lol


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

yeah mate, boil it till cooked thoroughly, mash it up(dont add milk or butter) and add to the egg mixture then fry away, job done, if you wanted you could throw in powdered oats instead... never tried it personally but dont see how it couldnt work


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

cheers mate, i will give it a go, sounds like a pretty good meal to me!!


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

powdered oats makes more of a pancake. very nice.


----------



## THEMEAT (Oct 22, 2008)

I use eggs on a daily basis, very good source of protein. I was doing 10 eggs a day, 6 of them with the yolk, but I've upped it to 12 a day now still 6 with yolks. I've yet to try the liquid egg white though. Whats it like, is it gunky and slimy?


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

I eat a fair few eggs myself either on their own or in a shake. An easy way to eat them is put them in a blender, little bit of milk, choc mikshake powder and blend .. lovely stuff


----------



## THEMEAT (Oct 22, 2008)

I usually add a bit of strawberry or banana nesquik, but thats only if I have run out of protein shake which is rare. Some people neck raw eggs on their own. [email protected] that!!


----------



## WouldLikeMuscle (Sep 18, 2008)

I tend to eat a lot of eggs at the weekend, only because my diet is otherwise quite poor over the weekends.

Got 3 different homemade shake recipes to try out though (all are pretty similar though), 1 of which contains eggs which I might start using as my 1st meal each day during the week. Just not keen on the thought of having them raw!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Mix em up and get em down your neck!!


----------



## WouldLikeMuscle (Sep 18, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> Mix em up and get em down your neck!!


I'll only gag the first few times right??


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

I have 4 scrambled eggs everyday & will often have a 4-egg omlette at the weekend.

I've also started adding in 3x full raw eggs into my home shake of 100g Oats, 1 pint of Milk & 1 banana - you don't really notice the taste although it's a bit thicker.

Eggs are great, and I love fried egg wholemeal sandwiches at the weekend! I always have whole eggs, never seperate.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

WouldLikeMuscle said:


> I'll only gag the first few times right??


Blend them up and mix with a flavoured whey and oats and you won't notice them.


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

9whole a day if u want to grow keep the yolks


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

estfna said:


> I'm doing this right now, I'm skint so it's what I can use.
> 
> 2 meals of eggs.
> 
> ...


where u getting them from? im paying like a quid for six free rangers! my g/f wont by battery eggs. where i used to live id get them off the farm for 10p an egg


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

SOUTHMAN said:


> where u getting them from? im paying like a quid for six free rangers! my g/f wont by battery eggs. where i used to live id get them off the farm for 10p an egg


there is a fruit and veg market by mine, all wholesale stuff where the restaurants go.

asda do the cook's value eggs for £3 for 30, iceland do 15 for £1.50. if she won't have battery, let her pay for her own stuff. or keep a few boxes and transfer them to the organic ones. i bet you she won't be able to tell the difference....


----------



## Mossad (Oct 13, 2008)

Have a couple a day without yolks. Consume no more than 3 yolks a week.

Also helps that I have three Black Rock chickens in the garden. Just not laying in the winter months.


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

i use around 8 egg whites n 4 yolks a day so yeh - there my main source


----------



## WouldLikeMuscle (Sep 18, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> Blend them up and mix with a flavoured whey and oats and you won't notice them.


this man speaks the truth :thumb: Added semi skimmed milk too and its goood!!!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Mossad said:


> Have a couple a day without yolks. *Consume no more than 3 yolks a week.*
> 
> Also helps that I have three Black Rock chickens in the garden. Just not laying in the winter months.


is that just what you do? or are you advising that people should not have more than 3 yolks per week? just as i hae this debate with my mate all the time about the dangers and cholestral etc etc . but i have 6 whole per day for the last few years and my cholestral has always cme up spot on at the docs. my doc is a trainer and he takes in more than i do lol


----------



## THEMEAT (Oct 22, 2008)

Mossad said:


> Have a couple a day without yolks. Consume no more than 3 yolks a week.
> 
> Thats utter [email protected] imo m8!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

THEMEAT said:


> Agreed, the cholesterol in eggs isn't harmful to us or something along those lines I remember reading.
> 
> I eat/drink loads of eggs. Have LEWs in shakes, also heat normal eggs in the microwave for 3x10secs blasts and add them in blender with various bits if in a hurry. As well as scrambled eggs/omlettes etc etc.


----------



## THEMEAT (Oct 22, 2008)

Fatboy80 said:


> yeh, I'm now on 12 a day, 6 with yolks and most of them are raw, I just throw them in my shake and down the hatch :thumb:


----------

